
When to fire your co-founders - ciscoriordan
http://venturehacks.com/articles/fire-co-founders?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+venturehacks+%28Venture+Hacks%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
brlewis
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1084471>

Remove feedburner parameters from the URL to help HN detect duplicates
automatically.

